
Book of Revelation - prismatic
https://www.laphamsquarterly.org/roundtable/book-revelation
======
082349872349872
An illuminating Bibliography — the passage:

> "Only a minority of the small minority who were literate were so literate to
> the level of being literati."

could be attested in Revelation, by

> "Blessed is he that readeth, and they that hear the words of this prophecy"

which implies that they that hear were not expected to readeth themselves. On
the other hand, the license terms of the prophecy are somewhat illiberal:

> "For I testify unto every man that heareth the words of the prophecy of this
> book, If any man shall add unto these things, God shall add unto him the
> plagues that are written in this book:

> And if any man shall take away from the words of the book of this prophecy,
> God shall take away his part out of the book of life, and out of the holy
> city, and from the things which are written in this book."

Severe restrictions via Divine Rights Management?

~~~
ivan_ah
Yeah licensing sounds like heavily enforced CC BY-ND

